# Kuiu 3200 back packs



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

For sale 
1 Kuiu pro suspension with apex shoulder pads and carbon fiber frame includes a pro 3200 bag in Verde 2.0 color. 
Belt is L/Xl. $300
2 Kuiu Ultra suspension with carbon frame and pro 3200 bag in verde 2.0 color 
Belt is L/XL frame $300
Call Matt
801-309-7718


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------

